# Looped Tubes On A Fixed Tubing Slingshot?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried mounting looped tubes on a fixed tubing fork? If so, what was your experience with them? I've posted a picture of what I mean below.....


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i tried loops on a whamo frame with good groups at 12 yards


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Can I see a pic of your slingshot?

Well if you have a fixed tube shooter that attaches like one of mine.. I would suggest doing it like my video below... you could attach it like your diagram shows, but after every shot your tube set gets uncentered.






I do it another way which I like, on the same slingshot, attach like your diagram then loop under the fork and place it in again.. this will hug the tube around the forks keeping proper placement after release.

there are other options depending on the type of slingshot you have..

Hope this is on target to your question, and that its somewhat helpful

LGD


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't take any pictures right now but I see what you mean. My Dankung is similar to yours and it'll probably end up the same as in the video. Thanks for the help, I'll be sure to try it out!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I ran a chrony test on fixed and looped tubes the same length, fixed are definitely faster and consistantly more accurate. I am simply curious why woud you put looped on a fixed strand shooter although geolightducks idea certainly looks like it would work.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I ran a chrony test on fixed and looped tubes the same length, fixed are definitely faster and consistantly more accurate. I am simply curious why woud you put looped on a fixed strand shooter although geolightducks idea certainly looks like it would work.


I agree, I love fixed tubes, but hate attaching them with a ball in tube,, so I *fix* my loops. Another reason is I do have shooters that are loop specific so I only need a bunch of a single type tube sets.

LGD


----------

